# Algae eater in 5 gallon tank????



## emzamy

I have a 5 gallon tank with 7 Platy fry (about 1 month old now) and 2 nerite snails.
My glass and heater are covered in green algae. It is easily wiped away when i do water changes but it comes back quickly.
My snails aren't clearing it at all-is there any other algae eater small enough to go in this tank? 
PLEASE HELP!! Thanks


----------



## Ghost Knife

emzamy said:


> I have a 5 gallon tank with 7 Platy fry (about 1 month old now) and 2 nerite snails.
> My glass and heater are covered in green algae. It is easily wiped away when i do water changes but it comes back quickly.
> My snails aren't clearing it at all-is there any other algae eater small enough to go in this tank?
> PLEASE HELP!! Thanks


Get an Apple Snail and your algae will be gone in a week.


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Oto cats stay very small . I sometimes keep them in my 2.5g fry tanks.


----------



## Chrispy

Oto's are great, but you really cant get one of them. need like two or three. they are very social fish. Apple snails are easy. So are 2 oto's. really up to you


----------



## DevinsFish

Possibly a clown pleco? Won't have to worry about the snails reproducing...


----------



## FishMatt

You don't want a pleco in 5 gallon at all. The Clown Pleco is one of the smallest plecos. But it still grows to 3-5 inches . As said before one Apple snail or an Otto would be your only choice. Or you could try a type of algae controller..... But that isn't always best for your fish.

Matt


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Try cutting down on the light on the tank. To much light will cause algae. if the tank is setting near a window put black paper or something to wrap around the back and sides of the tank to keep the sun light out.


----------



## Corwin

Less light and some snails is your best bet. I highly recomend nerite snails as while they can lay eggs (they look like tiny white sesame seeds) the eggs will not hatch in FW, and thus they cannot reproduce.


----------



## Plecostomus

Or Algea-eating Shrimp!


----------

